# Vesta Beef Curry and Rice



## Deelite (27 Jul 2007)

Does any stores stock this product?


----------



## oysterman (27 Jul 2007)

Ah Vesta!

On holidays a couple of weeks ago my wife and I whiled away a surreal half hour nostalgicising (if that isn't a word then it really should be) about that very brand.

We couldn't recall the variety that had both ordinary and crispy noodles within the same dish.

It wasn't that Vesta was any good....it was just that it was the most exotic thing we'd ever tasted in Dublin in the 1970s.

By the way this should be one of those threads that has a "no Google" rule. If you can remember the 60s then you weren't really there and if you can't rember Vesta then you clearly weren't around in the 70s.


----------



## TreeTiger (28 Jul 2007)

You can buy it online here -  - £2.49 plus shipping. I used to love the vegetable one as a kid, but I'd probably bring it straight back up now! I think we're all used to a lot better these days


----------



## Caveat (28 Jul 2007)

I'm sure I've seen Vesta recently - Sainsbury's maybe? Are you anywhere near Newry?


----------



## Deelite (28 Jul 2007)

No I'm in Dublin  but was in Sainsburys a while back - they didn't have it.  The smell used to go all away around the house .


----------



## europhile (28 Jul 2007)

Gag!


----------



## Deelite (28 Jul 2007)

I think I would now - I've been sent a package of it over from the UK - there's over 1200 calories - and it just serves one.!!!!


----------



## Trudee (30 Jul 2007)

I particularly loved the way the dessicated vegetables remained dessicated no matter how long you left it on for!


----------

